# Home made power center



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

After my variable speed experiment went so well
I decided to make a permanent home for it.

So off to Lowes and the post office. Kimber has 
been selling stuff like mad online and I have to go
to the post office almost everyday. She gets the 
money and I get to pay the shipping? Go figure.:laughing:

Picked up a four hole box, switch and a couple of
outlets. $7.

Cut the end off a nice #12 extension cord and an
extra couple feet for the internal wiring. Wired it
up, all the wire ends are soldered BTW. Cut down
a couple covers I had on hand and I have a nice
power center for light tools on my work table. I
do a lot of work at a 4'X2' folding table in the middle
of the shop. I can't stand for long periods of time so
I sit on my stool. 

I have one adjustable outlet for my little sander, one
switched outlet for my small soldering iron, 25w, and
two hot outlets for my heat gun or what ever. 

It seems to help clean up the clutter around the table
and I don't have to keep plugging and unplugging 
things. And knocking something off the table in the
process.

Total cost with the dimmer and all was about $15


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty cool ,How many tools can you run at the same time .


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

These come in very handy and I have made a few extension cords like these. 12 gauge is a decent sized cord but just remember it's good for 20 amp. I usually use metal boxes when I build these so they will last a little longer, sometimes I'm a little rough on my stuff!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

toolman Steve said:


> Pretty cool ,How many tools can you run at the same time .


I can only run one at a time, but it ain't the power centers problem!
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

:yes:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> These come in very handy and I have made a few extension cords like these. 12 gauge is a decent sized cord but just remember it's good for 20 amp. I usually use metal boxes when I build these so they will last a little longer, sometimes I'm a little rough on my stuff!


The metal 4 hole was $10, the plastic was $3!

It sits on the floor bly the table leg so it is pretty much out of 
harms way.

The cord has very fine strands so it is better that some of the
stuff with six or eight strands. It may have fifty or sixty.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have 2 that have a pair of outlets.... only use the metal boxes on them. I run tha cord out of the garage when I have to work in the driveway... great for using 1 or 2 (planer & wet dry vac for chips) tools at the same time without having to switch plugs constantly


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a couple power boxes, just with outlets, and use them all the time. I use the metal boxes. I have up to four tools plugged into each box - figure I only use one at a time, but they are always "hot". Then I unplug the main from the wall when leaving the shop to kill the power to the tools. 
In your setup, I don't know how much I'd use the dimmer switch, but the switched outlet would probably be used - especially as a workbench power source.


----------



## BungalowMo (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool idea! I am currently storing some things in my basement for a friend (electrician) and in turn, he's going to rewire some electric for me. New box, separate a few circuits & run another for my tools in the basement. I was thinking about 2 quad boxes about 4 feet apart, but I might also add a switch before the quads, just to power all that off when I'm done as a precaution. Even tho it's just me & the cats, you can't be too careful!

If it turns on in the middle of the night, I'll know the ghost is back!


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

BungalowMo said:


> If it turns on in the middle of the night, I'll know the ghost is back!


 
Or, your cats are bored! :smile:



> After my variable speed experiment went so well


Sorry, new here, what was your variable speed experiment? You've got me interested.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> Sorry, new here, what was your variable speed experiment? You've got me interested.


I hooked up a small sander to a light dimmer. It is a B&D mouse sander
and it works very well for detail work. I am a clock maker, model builder.
It was too violent for a lot of the small stuff I do. The dimmer allows
me to slow it down just right. 

It is not for cap start motors, only small brushed motors.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

*rheostat*

would probably work fine for soldering iron as well.


----------

